# Recipe for natural purple icing for DD's birthday cake



## kananaskismama (Apr 16, 2008)

DD is turning 3 in a month. She has been mentioning that her birthday cake will be purple! I'd like to surprise her with a purple cake but have no desire to use artificial color for it. We rarely eat any sweets and I'm trying to stay away from a store bought cake. Does anyone have a recipe for 'natural' purple icing or cake (or both)?







:


----------



## summermay (Apr 11, 2008)

I tried eadible flowers mixed with icing first (lavender) but the taste did not really fit to the choclate cake.
A bit better was a blueberry/blackberry mixture with icing, however it was a bit dark blue/purple


----------



## gentleearthmama (Jan 2, 2008)

Blueberries and cream cheese make a lovely shade of purple. Go easy on the blueberries, start with a tiny handful and then go darker as you like. we used the food processor and it looked great.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Beet juice might make a nice bright magenta-ey purple. Or maybe a mix of blueberry, beet and/or pomegranate juice?


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

I made blueberry couscous cake (recipe online) for my little one and the whole cake came out purple! You can make a blueberry kanten (vegan jello) on top as icing if you'd like.

Just don't make the kanten so rock hard like I did that we weren't able to insert a birthday candle


----------



## kananaskismama (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your replies. These are all excellent ideas - I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Whole Foods does carry a line of naturally derived food colorings (red from beets, etc).


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

We use blueberry extract for purple







works BEAUTIFULLY!


----------



## AutumninNY (Oct 21, 2004)

I just made a really beautiful B-day cake using the india tree dyes. I think thats the name. They are the ones a pp mentioned, Whole Foods carries them. In a cream cheese frosting. I doubled this recipe:

12 oz cream cheese, softened
3/4 c. butter softened
2 Tbls. maple syrup
1/2 c. powdered sugar
whatever color you want to make it

Good luck!


----------



## kananaskismama (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi mamas,
We made DD a purple cake using boiled down blueberry juice. It tasted great and DD loved it!! Now she thinks I should have a green cake for my birthday. lol!
Thanks again for your help!


----------

